# [MySQL] impossible de démarrer Mysql [resolu]

## 256JMaN

Bonjour a tous ! (et bonne année au passage  :Smile: )

Je viens vers vous car depuis quelques jours je constate une bizarrerie, surement due a une modification hasardeuse de ma part sur mon serveur Gentoo.

Après un uptime d'une 60aines de jours, constatant des dysfonctionnement sur mon système (le fichier pid de munin qui se créer n'importe ou et le script init qui n'arrive pas a le retrouver), j'ai redémarré mon serveur. Et la je constate que Mysql ne veux pas démarrer, voici l'erreur :

```
root@SRV-MASTER ~ # /etc/init.d/mysql start

 * Starting mysql ...

mkdir: impossible de créer le répertoire « @GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX@/var/run/mysqld »: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

 * Directory @GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX@/var/run/mysqld for pidfile does not exist and cannot be created

 * ERROR: mysql failed to start

root@SRV-MASTER ~ #

```

et la partie de mon fichier my.cnf ou je retrouve cette variable :

```

[mysqld]

character-set-server            = utf8

user                                            = mysql

port                                            = 3306

socket                                          = @GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX@/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

pid-file                                        = @GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX@/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

log-error                                       = @GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX@/var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

basedir                                         = @GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX@/usr

datadir                                         = /var/lib/mysql

skip-external-locking

key_buffer                                      = 16M

max_allowed_packet                      = 1M

table_open_cache                        = 64

sort_buffer_size                        = 512K

net_buffer_length                       = 8K

read_buffer_size                        = 256K

read_rnd_buffer_size            = 512K

myisam_sort_buffer_size         = 8M

language                                        = @GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX@/usr/share/mysql/english

```

Bien-sur, je pense qu'en éditant ce fichier j'arriverais a démarrer MySQL, mais j'imagine que l'incompréhension de cette variable est la source de mon problème avec munin et peut être d'autres problèmes que je n'ai pas encore découvert 

Je ne sais pas si j'ai raté quelque chose (une modification a faire sur mon système après un upgrade) ou si par mégarde j'ai supprimé un fichier qui permet au système de comprendre cette variable, en tout cas je n'arrive pas a rectifier cette erreur ...

voici mon PATH 

```
/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3:/opt/nvidia-cg-toolkit/bin:/var/qmail/bin
```

Peut être que cela vous sera utileLast edited by 256JMaN on Wed Jan 23, 2013 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Es-tu en "prefix" ou une "vraie Gentoo native" ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Topic 948592 (solved)

En gros, tu édites my.cnf en enlevant ce @GENTOO_PORTAGE_EPREFIX

----------

## 256JMaN

Merci de ta réponse.

Désolé j'ai ouvert ce sujet pour rien, apres avoir ecris ce sujet je me suis dit que je n'avais pas essayé de bouger mon répertoire /etc/mysql en /etc/mysql.old et lancer un emerge mysql ... et bingo ! mysql redémarre a nouveau et le fichier my.cnf ne contient plus ces variable.

Donc ta solution est la bonne et plus rapide que ce que j'ai fait  :Wink: 

je ne comprend pas trop comment c'est arrivé, mauis tout fonctionne maintenant !

----------

